# Make my 240 louder!!!!



## Ricky... (Nov 7, 2007)

How can I make my KA louder?

Ive done this:
New Cat back exhaust
short ram
cleaned the catalytic converter out (bootleg test pipe)


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Put a woman in your car.

Or resonators?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

why would you want it louder?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Ricky... said:


> How can I make my KA louder?
> 
> Ive done this:
> New Cat back exhaust
> ...


jesus christ!!!:lame::loser::newbie:


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

oh ricky, it's simple. just bounce it off the rev limiter everytime you shift. oh wait, you probably already do that.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

birdsflyingover said:


> oh ricky, it's simple. just bounce it off the rev limiter everytime you shift. oh wait, you probably already do that.


ahahahahhaahah! oooooh man i cant breathe. youve earned my respect mr. birds. man this guy is about to get raped with now vaseline if he keeps askin these questions.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Ricky, you can also take out the heat shield so its louder from the inside.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

:lame: You want LOUD! Just remove the CAT, resonator, and the muffler then wait for the cops.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just remove the header. You'll be retard loud.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

You can also try driving without a hood.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

don't forget to take out the muffler bearings!!!


----------



## jworks (Aug 10, 2007)

poke a hole in your muffler :loser:

I dunno its getting risky to run loud around Northridge/Los Angeles area


----------



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

take away cat


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Make sure you always shift at 8000 rpm


----------



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hazmatt said:


> Make sure you always shift at 8000 rpm


well of course=^.^=


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

V-tak doesn't kick in until 9 why would you shift at 8?


----------



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

zellx2004 said:


> V-tak doesn't kick in until 9 why would you shift at 8?


HAHAHAHAHA!!=^.^=


----------

